# Please Help



## gpatchett (Mar 18, 2006)

My 11 year old cat, just gave birth to 2 cute kittens, but her milk isn't coming out and she doesn't want to sit or lay with them. I tried to call her vet but he wasn't around at all. So I am so worried that these kitten don't have a fighting chance. HELP ANYONE!

GINA


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Keep trying to contact your vet, or another vet.

Heat up a hot water bottle, cover it with a towel or something to keep the kittens warm.

Go to the pet store, you can buy animal milk substitute. Make sure it is warm before you feed it.

to feed it DONT hold them like a baby. Hols them in your hand belly down. It will look strange but this is how they feed, lying the other way can cause them to choke.


----------



## gpatchett (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks It worked I went to buy kitty mile and they are drinking but mama is still trying to nurse them so i layed them on the hot water bottle next to mama and feed them. 

As soon as the kitten are old enough mama is getting fixed! I love my animals but this was the worst birth ever....


Edit: Ta3339, for all caps.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

What happened with the birth? It sounds like you've had quite a scare.

Glad the kittens took the milk and things seem OK.


----------

